# Pop up Ads



## JustJoel (Sep 6, 2018)

Pop-up ads are appearing embedded in people’s posts. It just started happening today. Is there a reason for this? There have always been banner ads on the top of the page and in the side bar; I actually tap on them sometimes, but never in actual posts.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 6, 2018)

Are you logged in when seeing these?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 6, 2018)

*JJ*, for me, if I'm not logged in I'll get ads in each persons posts, but once I'm logged in as Kaneohegirlinaz then, ads are only on the top banner ,edit - add side bar as well


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 6, 2018)

I recommend installing an ad blocker for your browser. I stay logged in to DC all the time. I never see ads.


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 6, 2018)

I use Adblock Plus (its free).. Have done so for a few years..


 I am also logged in all the time... I see no ads at all..


Some of my favorite food blogs do not show videos, etc., if you have an ad blocker.. Adblock Plus has an easily accessible button which allows me to disable it on a particular web site.. 



Ross


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 6, 2018)

Okay, I see what happened. This morning, every time I opened DC in Chrome, a “you’ve won a thousand dollar gift card from Amazon” scam. And I couldn’t close it and get to DC. So I cleared the cookies and history in Chrome. Then when I retried DC, i wasnt logged in anymore. I didn’t realize it until I tried to post.

Everything is fixed. Sorry!


----------



## Caslon (Sep 8, 2018)

Chrome just got majorly updated two days ago. I'm having some annoyances with it.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 8, 2018)

https://adblockplus.org/


Never see another ad and completely free.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 8, 2018)

I was brought to an adblocker site where you're given choices of paid plans.

Did you really think adblocker would be free forever?

Adblocker made their bones being free.  Now they want something in return.  Who would have guessed?

I'm just saying I got brought to an AdBlocker site with paid plan options.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 8, 2018)

roll_bones said:


> https://adblockplus.org/
> 
> 
> never see another ad and completely free.





caslon said:


> i was brought to an adblocker site where you're given choices of paid plans.
> 
> Did you really think adblocker would be free forever?
> 
> ...


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 8, 2018)

Caslon said:


> I was brought to an adblocker site where you're given choices of paid plans.
> 
> Did you really think adblocker would be free forever?
> 
> ...


 Just Googled free ad blocker and... good golly miss Molly... there it was...
Perhaps your Karma is a bit different.. 



Ross


----------



## Caslon (Sep 8, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> Just Googled free ad blocker and... good golly miss Molly... there it was...
> Perhaps your Karma is a bit different..
> 
> 
> ...




 I didn't say it's happening now. I've not fully checked out AdBlockers site with their tiered payment plan. Not sure what that's about. Will AdBlocker be free forever?  Maybe, maybe not.  Ironic. Pay to keep paid ads out.  

By the way...this all started with the latest Google Chrome update, if that's of any relevance.


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 9, 2018)

I’m not aware of any updates, yet, to the Chrome app for iPad.


----------



## Addie (Sep 9, 2018)

I got out of Chrome and went back to the old Google. Still have Ad Blocker and it is still free.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 10, 2018)

Caslon said:


> I was brought to an adblocker site where you're given choices of paid plans.
> 
> Did you really think adblocker would be free forever?
> 
> ...




I have used *AdBlock Plus* for years and have never paid one cent for it.
I have been though three PC's and each time I have to download it again, its still free.
Also every single time a do a factory restore on any PC everything has to be replaced. *AdBlock Plus* is always available, easy to download and no maintenance. Nothing. 

Download, install, forget.




Addie said:


> I got out of Chrome and went back to the old Google. Still have Ad Blocker and it is still free.




 I tried Chrome and Edge and do not like either. I prefer Firefox. Maybe its because I use it and know it better than the others?
Google is Chrome.  What is old Google?  I would like to see it. I use Google as my search engine and my homepage.  I did not know they had a browser other than Chrome?


----------



## Addie (Sep 10, 2018)

First I had Ad Blocker. Then I upgraded to Ad Blocker Plus. All Free! 

The original browser was Google. Then they added Chrome. I know you can store more in Chrome. But since I only play on the 'puter, I have no need for Chrome for additional storage. Besides, my lazy streak simply doesn't want to be bothered learning new computer stuff. I am very happy with my simple needs.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 10, 2018)

Addie said:


> First I had Ad Blocker. Then I upgraded to Ad Blocker Plus. All Free!
> 
> The original browser was Google. Then they added Chrome. I know you can store more in Chrome. But since I only play on the 'puter, I have no need for Chrome for additional storage. Besides, my lazy streak simply doesn't want to be bothered learning new computer stuff. I am very happy with my simple needs.


Google is a search engine, not a browser. One of the original browsers was Netscape. Chrome is pretty recent, compared to the others.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 12, 2018)

Addie said:


> First I had Ad Blocker. Then I upgraded to Ad Blocker Plus. All Free!
> 
> The original browser was Google. Then they added Chrome. I know you can store more in Chrome. But since I only play on the 'puter, I have no need for Chrome for additional storage. Besides, my lazy streak simply doesn't want to be bothered learning new computer stuff. I am very happy with my simple needs.





GotGarlic said:


> Google is a search engine, not a browser. One of the original browsers was Netscape. Chrome is pretty recent, compared to the others.




Thanks GG.  I knew there was no a Google browser other than Chrome.  Thanks for verifying. 

Addie. Whats the browser you use?


----------



## Addie (Sep 12, 2018)

Roll_Bones said:


> Thanks GG.  I knew there was no a Google browser other than Chrome.  Thanks for verifying.
> 
> Addie. Whats the browser you use?



The one with the "e". Google offered me the chrome, or I could go back to the original Google that I learned from day one. I went back to the original Google. And I am very happy.


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 12, 2018)

I use Firefox with Google as my search engine..


Tried and did not like Google Chrome..


Ross


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 12, 2018)

Addie said:


> The one with the "e". Google offered me the chrome, or I could go back to the original Google that I learned from day one. I went back to the original Google. And I am very happy.


 

You're using Internet Explorer, made by Microsoft.



Google is a search engine, not a browser.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 12, 2018)

The Google company also makes the Chrome browser.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 14, 2018)

Addie said:


> The one with the "e". Google offered me the chrome, or I could go back to the original Google that I learned from day one. I went back to the original Google. And I am very happy.




 Addie. You are confusing a web browser vs your home page. The (E) is explorer (its your browser) and frankly I hate that one too. But if it works for you that all that matters.




Just Cooking said:


> I use Firefox with Google as my search engine..
> Tried and did not like Google Chrome..
> 
> Same here. Firefox, Google and Adblock plus.
> ...





GotGarlic said:


> The Google company also makes the Chrome browser.
> 
> 
> Right.


----------



## Addie (Sep 14, 2018)

Roll_Bones said:


> Addie. You are confusing a web browser vs your home page. The (E) is explorer (its your browser) and frankly I hate that one too. But if it works for you that all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 14, 2018)

Addie said:


> Roll_Bones said:
> 
> 
> > Addie. You are confusing a web browser vs your home page. The (E) is explorer (its your browser) and frankly I hate that one too. But if it works for you that all that matters.
> ...


----------

